# Mattresses for bad backs?.



## keithmac (26 Dec 2019)

Hello all, I'm having a bad time with my back and our bed seems to be exacerbating it, not uncommon for me to be waking up at 3am or 4am in pain with it.

There's that many matresses out there what do you choose?, just out of coincidence there's an advert on for Octasmart Octaspring Plus matresses on the TV.

Anyone on here suffer the same and what matress has made it better (or worse!).

Really fed up with it now, spent last night on the sofa and it was 100% better!.

They aren't cheap so don't want to buy a bad on if I can help it.

Any comments appreciated


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2019)

I've just splurged on a Tempurpedic one, but it's only been days so too early to tell really. I'm not any worse and I'm not getting as many pressure points on my hips so feels comfier at least.


----------



## Sharky (26 Dec 2019)

Emma mattresses and other similar ones seem to have a 100 day return if not satisfied policy. 

https://www.emma-mattress.co.uk/?gc...si5Btnolzwp6D4fRAbH-OjqRP_moEkqsaAqsrEALw_wcB

also a sale going on.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Dec 2019)

Sharky said:


> Emma mattresses and other similar ones seem to have a 100 day return if not satisfied policy.
> 
> https://www.emma-mattress.co.uk/?gc...si5Btnolzwp6D4fRAbH-OjqRP_moEkqsaAqsrEALw_wcB
> 
> also a sale going on.


I agree, a money-back trial's very useful insurance.


----------



## byegad (26 Dec 2019)

As a fellow sufferer, I've found the firmer the better is the trick.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Dec 2019)

byegad said:


> As a fellow sufferer, I've found the firmer the better is the trick.


this


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Dec 2019)

byegad said:


> As a fellow sufferer, I've found the firmer the better is the trick.


That's not the case for everyone though - a ramrod straight back isn't always the answer. It's as individual as the individual.


----------



## Stompier (26 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Hello all, I'm having a bad time with my back and our bed seems to be exacerbating it, not uncommon for me to be waking up at 3am or 4am in pain with it.
> 
> There's that many matresses out there what do you choose?, just out of coincidence there's an advert on for Octasmart Octaspring Plus matresses on the TV.
> 
> ...



A new mattress is no guarantee of improvement, unfortunately - been there, done that. You probably know this already, but you will need to address the cause of the back pain itself. You may already be doing this, of course..


----------



## keithmac (26 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> A new mattress is no guarantee of improvement, unfortunately - been there, done that. You probably know this already, but you will need to address the cause of the back pain itself. You may already be doing this, of course..



It's fine during the day when I'm mobile, it was also a massive improvement sleeping on the sofa last night so I'm trying a new matress.

Was contemplating doing some light deadlifts / power cleans just to get some movement and more strength (not going mad obviously). Think the weights need to come back out at some point.

I've been reading good reviews on the Nectar matresses as well (memory foam).


----------



## winjim (26 Dec 2019)

Sharky said:


> Emma mattresses and other similar ones seem to have a 100 day return if not satisfied policy.
> 
> https://www.emma-mattress.co.uk/?gc...si5Btnolzwp6D4fRAbH-OjqRP_moEkqsaAqsrEALw_wcB
> 
> also a sale going on.


Emma have a constant sale on, they're like DFS in that regard. We just bought a Simba, which is similar, but I am a bit worried about their reviews and them honouring (or not) the money back deal.

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...-simba-mattress-but-were-sleeping-on-the-sofa


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> It's fine during the day when I'm mobile, it was also a massive improvement sleeping on the sofa last night so I'm trying a new matress.
> 
> Was contemplating doing some light deadlifts / power cleans just to get some movement and more strength (not going mad obviously). Think the weights need to come back out at some point.
> 
> I've been reading good reviews on the Nectar matresses as well (memory foam).


Go and see a good physio as a starter.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2019)

Pillows are very important too. I’m sleeping better with a latex one from Dunlopillo. Get one for your sleep position. Back, front or side sleeper


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Go and see a good physio as a starter.


This. Find one who offers acupuncture /dry needling and proper hands on therapy.
Start stretching after discussing with physio, try pilates, don’t go near weightlifting until you know what the issue is!

Personally I find memory foam mattresses horrid! Quality pocket sprung for me (expect to spend £600-1000). Go and try a load out at Dreams, John Lewis or similar. Make sure your partner tries it too (if you have one/share a bed)


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2019)

Tempur mattress here after breaking my back. Chuffing expensive, but it works for me. Mrs F finds it a bit hard, so we may pop a softer topper on it.

I find it near on impossible to sleep on other beds. Always the down side when I go to a hotel, I can't sleep.


----------



## pawl (26 Dec 2019)

We had a new mattress came vacuum packed.Unpacked downstairs.Big mistake. By the time we had got it up the stairs to the bedroom we both had backs.Found out a double mattress doesn’t bend easily round corners.


----------



## roadrash (26 Dec 2019)

I remember looking at tempur before I had my spinal op,...….. I decided a spine transplant would be cheaper
seriously though one persons recommendation may well be agony for the next person


----------



## keithmac (26 Dec 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Go and see a good physio as a starter.



There's a Chiropractor I pass every morning on the way to work, fancied going in until I read they managed to break a persons back not too long ago!.

Physio sounds a better idea but just odd how it's when I'm in bed and 100% better sleeping the on the sofa?.


----------



## winjim (26 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> There's a Chiropractor I pass every morning on the way to work, fancied going in until I read they managed to break a persons back not too long ago!.
> 
> Physio sounds a better idea but just odd how it's when I'm in bed and 100% better sleeping the on the sofa?.


Chiropractic is pseudoscience and has been linked to increased risk of stroke. I'd think very very carefully before going in for it.


----------



## Jody (26 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Personally I find memory foam mattresses horrid! Quality pocket sprung for me (expect to spend £600-1000). Go and try a load out at Dreams, John Lewis or similar. Make sure your partner tries it too (if you have one/share a bed)



Same here. I just cant get on with memory foam. The last mattress we bought was an expensive pocket sprung which I thought we were mad for buying. Needless to say I am sold and will replace with another expensive mattress without hesitation. 

The way I look at it is you spend nearly half your life in bed so money shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## winjim (26 Dec 2019)

Jody said:


> Same here. I just cant get on with memory foam. The last mattress we bought was an expensive pocket sprung which I thought we were mad for buying. Needless to say I am sold and will replace with another expensive mattress without hesitation.
> 
> The way I look at it is you spend nearly half your life in bed so money shouldn't be an issue.


Good memory foam hybrid mattresses ain't cheap...


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> There's a Chiropractor I pass every morning on the way to work, fancied going in until I read they managed to break a persons back not too long ago!.
> 
> Physio sounds a better idea but just odd how it's when I'm in bed and 100% better sleeping the on the sofa?.


Get assessed. It may ‘just’ be due to the mattress but it’s worth getting checked.
Some chiropractors are very good, have had years of training but lots haven’t. Chartered physios have all had years of training in anatomy and physiology. £60 or so seems a sensible investment before spending a grand on a mattress


----------



## Mrs M (26 Dec 2019)

We had a memory foam mattress but both found it too hot.
Went for a firmer mattress after that.
Both tried out various options and decided one the one we were both happy with.
Definitely get a better sleep on the firmer type but all individual.
I would also recommend a good osteopath.
Hope you find a solution.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2019)

When I did my back 25 years ago, the surgeon said a firm base (divan or floor) is as important as the mattress. Not a slatted or spring bedstead


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2019)

You want a water bed, 90% firmness rating. That's what I use and it's the best sleep you'll get bar none. Every night is like laying on a brand new mattress, and it's the best, most even support available for wonky backs.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> A new mattress is no guarantee of improvement, unfortunately - been there, done that. You probably know this already, but you will need to address the cause of the back pain itself. You may already be doing this, of course..




Sound advice.

I go to my phisio to correct anything that can be first.
Having worked in a heavy back breaking industry for over 30 yrs I've suffered with 2 main issues.
Neck and lower back.
Now a firm bed causes my neck to play up. Soft causes my back to ache

The best mattress ivehad was a firm mattress with a built in memory topper.
By far the best, my new mattress is ok but i cant wait too change it.
Wife likes it but it's not working for me.

Other and possibly as important is your pillows.

Getting that right is half the battle.
Too firm i hear my pulse in my ears.. Too soft iget neck pain.
Bit like hotel beds, I've stayed in top london Hotels and various expensive places and suffered a terrible nights sleep, but the best sleep ive had was a Premier in in St Austell on the way to Cornwall this summer, perfect, i could happily steel the mattress  if i could get it in my bag... 
Good luck,


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> ....the best sleep ive had was a Premier in in St Austell on the way to Cornwall this summer, perfect, i could happily steel the mattress  if i could get it in my bag...
> Good luck,


You do know that you can buy the mattresses and pillows that are used in Premier inn...
https://www.premierinnbed.co.uk/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Dec 2019)

Off topic slightly but due to the physical nature of my job I occasionally end up with a bad back. Luckily to date it has only ever been soft tissue damage. No amount of physio has seemed to help. 

Two things have though: Yoga. And nicking my daughter’s giant bean bag to sit in. 

I hope you get comfortable soon. It’s hell.


----------



## keithmac (27 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> You do know that you can buy the mattresses and pillows that are used in Premier inn...
> https://www.premierinnbed.co.uk/



Bingo!, I can remember sleeping in one of their beds and it was excellent!. Matress isn't overpriced either.

Could be a winner there.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Bingo!, I can remember sleeping in one of their beds and it was excellent!. Matress isn't overpriced either.
> 
> Could be a winner there.


No, they're v reasonable. Quite tempted myself at under £500 for double


----------



## keithmac (27 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> No, they're v reasonable. Quite tempted myself at under £500 for double



I can remember seeing the bumf attached to the matress and thinking it would be ££££ but they are very reasonable and pillows are ony £25 a pair as an extra.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> You do know that you can buy the mattresses and pillows that are used in Premier inn...
> https://www.premierinnbed.co.uk/




No i didn't, but i do now 


£525 for the king size


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> You do know that you can buy the mattresses and pillows that are used in Premier inn...
> https://www.premierinnbed.co.uk/


Why would I want to? Compared to a water bed its like sleeping on a sack of potatoes. Add to the the risk of coming home and finding Lenny Henry asleep in it and you're left with no good reason for wanting one.


----------



## Smudge (27 Dec 2019)

I have back problems, but its foraminal stenosis in the spine and only so much can be done with the meds i'm on. I did have quite a soft mattress and although i slept ok on it, i'm sure it was adding to my back & nerve pain.
So last year i bought a much firmer mattress, a Silentnight 1000 pocket spring job. I hated the hardness of it at first and thought i'd made a massive mistake buying it as i had probs sleeping on it. But i persevered with it and got used to it. I sleep fine on it now and even though it hasn't made any affect on the nerve pain, i'm sure its lessened my back pain.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Why would I want to? Compared to a water bed its like sleeping on a sack of potatoes. Add to the the risk of coming home and finding Lenny Henry asleep in it and you're left with no good reason for wanting one.



But, structural weight of a water bed ? - I'd be a little concerned in a modern house. What's the litres, as a small hot tub weigh's a metric tonne (1000 litres)


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2019)

I'm in a bungalow, so it's not an issue to me. There is no reliable record of a waterbed ever having dropped through a floor because the load is spread across 6-8 M2.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2019)

We had a 12"-15" thick pocket sprung that worked great for many years until I broke my back. We both slept well. Since the break, then it's been a mare for me. The pocket sprung king size was incredibly heavy. The Tempur is bad enough, but about half the weight. You'd have to drain water bed. 

PS, do you have to change the water every so often etc ?


----------



## mudsticks (27 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Hello all, I'm having a bad time with my back and our bed seems to be exacerbating it, not uncommon for me to be waking up at 3am or 4am in pain with it.
> 
> There's that many matresses out there what do you choose?, just out of coincidence there's an advert on for Octasmart Octaspring Plus matresses on the TV.
> 
> ...



I'd agree that the right mattress could make all the difference to how well you sleep, but have you investigated other causes of the pain?

If you spend a lot of time sitting, on bad chairs, or poorly designed car seats they can be really awful for your back.

Combined with the loss tone in your back muscles, resulting from being sedantry.

The bean bag idea, or an exercise ball is good, because it makes you more aware of how you are sitting

At the other end of the spectrum, if you cycle a lot, or do other athletic activities, but don't do good stretches, your hamstrings will get tighter, and that can cause a lot of lower back pain.

Also check the way you stand.. If you have your toes turned out at ten to two that will narrow the sacrum and possibly impinge on sacro iliac joints.

I started getting a lot of lower back pain in my early twenties with the heavy lifting and hefting of farm work.

Then luckily i discovered yoga, and it has majorly helped me keep everything aligned and in the right place, ever since.

Stronger, but also flexible, so less prone to injury all round.

If I do get a crick in my spine, from being too hench, then I can usually smooth it out foc.

It also has the added benefit of being extremely good for ones mental elf too.

If you can find a decent teacher who has had good training, and knows their anatomy and physiology they may be able to help.

Pilates also has a reasonable record with sorting back pain too.

But as with all this stuff, the practitioner, must be well qualified...

And you need to commit some time to classes and practice.


----------



## keithmac (27 Dec 2019)

I'm on my feet all day at work and cycle there and back.

I do have tight hamstrings so that's definitely something to look into.

Had a feel about and our mattress is lumpy though and past it's best so a new one is on the cards either way.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> We had a 12"-15" thick pocket sprung that worked great for many years until I broke my back. We both slept well. Since the break, then it's been a mare for me. The pocket sprung king size was incredibly heavy. The Tempur is bad enough, but about half the weight. You'd have to drain water bed.
> 
> PS, do you have to change the water every so often etc ?


Once full the water is there for decades. Every 6 months or year (depending on which brand of conditioner you buy) you add a small bottle of ungent which stops nasties growing and which lubricates and refreshes the bladder. I bought 25 bottles from Amazon for 12 sheets, so likely the life of the bed.

It never wears out, every night you lay down on what is essentially a new mattress - in 20 years the support is as effective and comfortable as the day you bought it. 

In summer it's cool and pleasant, not at all sweaty. In the winter the bladder is heated, so you sleep on a pleasantly warm bed.

I don't wake up with my mouth feeling like a Turkish wrestlers jock strap, because the waterbed isn't home to thousands of dust mites that feed off the skin in the mattress and tthentake a dump in my mouth overnight - the typical mattress weighs twice as much at disposal time as it did when new and you've been sleeping atop that filth and nastiness and playing host to the lovely mites that set up home there. Mattresses are disgusting things.


----------



## keithmac (28 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Once full the water is there for decades. Every 6 months or year (depending on which brand of conditioner you buy) you add a small bottle of ungent which stops nasties growing and which lubricates and refreshes the bladder. I bought 25 bottles from Amazon for 12 sheets, so likely the life of the bed.
> 
> It never wears out, every night you lay down on what is essentially a new mattress - in 20 years the support is as effective and comfortable as the day you bought it.
> 
> ...



How many litres of water is in it @Drago?.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2019)

Strengthen your glutes, does wonders for a bad back.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Strengthen your glutes, does wonders for a bad back.


Lengthen as well as strengthen, same with hamstrings


----------



## keithmac (28 Dec 2019)

Anybody got any DIY hamstring stretching exercises?.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Anybody got any DIY hamstring stretching exercises?.


Just google, eg lie with legs out straight, towel round foot and pull foot towards you

BUT go see a physio first to get properly assessed / diagnosed


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> How many litres of water is in it @Drago?.


I dont know for sure - my hose pipe doesn't have a meter! At a guess 2 or 300 in my super king mattress, maybe more.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Just google, eg lie with legs out straight, towel round foot and pull foot towards you
> 
> BUT go see a physio first to get properly assessed / diagnosed



Yes worth getting properly assessed.
It may be something else as well as the hamstrings.

If you do try the DIY ones be sure to follow all the instructions and work evenly both sides.
Keep your pelvis level.
And your shoulders back and down.. Use a long belt or strap.. (or towel)

And understand that you've got to engage the front of the leg properly to get a safe and effective stretch, on the back of the leg, otherwise you risk injuring your hamstrings.

So basically you engaging your front thigh muscles, and pushing them away from you, as you bring the foot towards you.. With a properly straightened leg, kneecap flattened.

You can do a similar thing with your foot lifted onto a low height.. Probably no higher than a chair seat.

If your hamstrings are tight you might not get the lifted leg to more than a 45' angle 
from where it started, either lying down or standing.

This is pretty standard for guys with short hamstrings, but if you keep at it carefully, and persistently, you will see an improvement.

I would post a picture.. But I've got a yoga class to do. 
So maybe sometime later.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Dec 2019)

Before splashing out on a mattress, try a knee pillow.






Surprisingly comfortable and really helps me with my back as it stops you twisting if you sleep on your side. 

I find hard mattresses cause pain at the pressure points of knee, hip and shoulder.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

byegad said:


> As a fellow sufferer, I've found the firmer the better is the trick.


That 'was' my theory. Having back problems for 50+ years I found that firm was good. Then we bought a VERY firm, good quality bed. It was agony!!!
About 3 years ago we went to a local bed shop and literally spent hours trying various types. Eventually chose one and am very happy with it.
My opinion is.......sorry @keithmac but what works for anyone on here is of little help to you (apart from good advice etc).
I do hope things improve for you.....bad backs are awful.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jan 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Go and see a good physio as a starter.


Taking my own advice, I was in awful pain over the New Year. Went to see The Man, who treated me roughly, left me sore, initially anyway  and has sorted my pain. Remarkable.


----------



## keithmac (9 Jan 2020)

I was chatting to my mate at work and he's just bought an Emma mattress, says it's excellent.

I've bit the bullet and ordered one this morning, 100 days return if you don't like it, free delivery and 0% finance for a year.

Will see how it goes!.


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2020)

I have quite a poorly back, 3 x herniated discs and have never found the magic pill when it comes to mattresses, what I have found is the night after a yoga session I sleep my best and wake up with less pain, now if only I had the will power to do yoga every day.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jan 2020)

byegad said:


> As a fellow sufferer, I've found the firmer the better is the trick.


This was my experience for many years. And then it wasn't. Changed to a 40cm thick memory foam jobbie, much, much better. But ther's no getting away from the fact that they can get hot and sweaty if you don't get your bedroom environment and bedclothes sorted to match it.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (15 Jan 2020)

I used to experience the same.
2 years ago we decided it was worth a punt on the 100 day trial with Simba and we both love it!
Initially it felt a bit strange but within a few days my back ache resolved. 
Someone mentioned the mattresses in Premier Inns - 5 hours on theirs and I have back ache......

I guess it is all horses for courses but trying one of the mattresses that offer 100 day trials seems a sensible starting point.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jan 2020)

If you go to Dreams they get you to lie on a bed & then take measurements, you can feel the unit scan the bed, they then make a recommendation, no idea if it's all marketing dodo but we went through it & bought a mattress from them, after a couple of poor nights getting used to it I'm sleeping a lot better.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jan 2020)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I used to experience the same.
> 2 years ago we decided it was worth a punt on the 100 day trial with Simba and we both love it!
> Initially it felt a bit strange but within a few days my back ache resolved.
> Someone mentioned the mattresses in Premier Inns - 5 hours on theirs and I have back ache......
> ...


 The Premier Inn mattresses are made by Hypnos and we have one, actually firmer than the ones in their rooms although we use a topper on top and it is just fine. Our other bed has a pocket sprung system from World of beds which my wife and I just love, no back problems from either bed /mattress. On the Premier Inn front, we had to change rooms on one occasion because the mattress was so bad. Goodness knows the weights of people that go on to these beds ? Mattresses are like choosing a saddle really, one size does`nt fit all. You just need the right amount of support and padding and was once told that you should be able to slide your hand under your lower back with just a bit of resistance. If too easy then the bed is too hard, if hard to slide your hand underneath then there is too much padding. At least that is what a bed company told us.


----------



## keithmac (25 Jan 2020)

Well I bought the Emma Original (odd name as it's their new mattress!).

A week in and I'm over the moon with it. Can lay flat on my back and go to sleep, 5 minutes on the old mattress and I'd have to move due to back ache..

Even my wife has commented her hip used to give bother on a morning but it's been fine this past week so it's a double win!.

Best thing I've bought in ages and best nights sleep I've had for a long while.

Might try a memory foam pillow as well.


----------

